# Marx 494 Locomotive, Proper Operation



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a Marx 494 0-2-0 locomotive and I think it works, but seems strange to me being new to O scale. It will do 1 of 3 things when I run it. Just light up, just reverse, or just forward. All of which it does a great job with. However unlike my postwar Lionels I don't think the Marx 494 has the on/off/reverse (sorry don't know what its really called) feature like the Lionels. To make it do one of the three functions its weird, pick the loco up, flip it upside down, and back on to the track it will change from one to the other. This can't possibly be proper operation can it? I'm thinking something lose or damaged, but I haven't had the time to open it up yet. Anyone have experience?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brubakes said:


> I have a Marx 494 0-2-0 locomotive and I think it works, but seems strange to me being new to O scale. It will do 1 of 3 things when I run it. Just light up, just reverse, or just forward. All of which it does a great job with. However unlike my postwar Lionels I don't think the Marx 494 has the on/off/reverse (sorry don't know what its really called) feature like the Lionels. To make it do one of the three functions its weird, pick the loco up, flip it upside down, and back on to the track it will change from one to the other. This can't possibly be proper operation can it? I'm thinking something lose or damaged, but I haven't had the time to open it up yet. Anyone have experience?


It is called the E unit.
Maybe a loose wire on it?
Could need cleaning too, the plunger might be a bit gunked up. (don't oil it just spray some contact cleaner on it.)

Some videos in this thread explaining the E units operation,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24499


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

The Max E Unit, is a horizontal flippy arm thingamy (highly technical term), unlike some of the Lionel rotary style E units.

It's possible there is a wire broken going to the coil. They can easily work as you say, by flipping them upside down.

The fact that it does this, would tell me that it is NOT gummed up, and, has no power to the coil.

Should be an easy fix.......


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

Marx locomotives didn't have a neutral, just forward and reverse. Once you drop the motor out, all of the wiring is easily accessible, so you'll probably be able to find the broken wire quickly and resolder it.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems to me, if it will go forward, or reverse and the light works, the E unit is sticking 
Dan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brubakes said:


> To make it do one of the three functions its weird, pick the loco up, flip it upside down, and back on to the track it will change from one to the other. This can't possibly be proper operation can it? I'm thinking something lose or damaged, but I haven't had the time to open it up yet. Anyone have experience?





Panther said:


> Seems to me, if it will go forward, or reverse and the light works, the E unit is sticking
> Dan


Yep.:thumbsup:

Brubakes, next time instead of picking it up and turning it over gently tap on top of where the reverse forward (e unit) is instead. If it changes when tapped the e unit's plunger is sticking. Just spray some contact cleaner up/in around it. Don't oil it because eventually the oil will gum it up and make it stick. Maybe someone before you oiled it?
Or it could be a loose wire like mentioned.

Have you took the shell off yet to have a look?


----------



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

I've taken the loco apart to get it all cleaned up, it was pretty bad inside. Where can I get the correct brushes for this loco? They are shot.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I recently purchased 100 brushes for the Marx trains. If you send me your address, I'll send you a set.
You can buy them from eBay, at about $3.00 a set or Grossman's for about a buck each.

Dan


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Panther said:


> I recently purchased 100 brushes for the Marx trains. If you send me your address, I'll send you a set.
> You can buy them from eBay, at about $3.00 a set or Grossman's for about a buck each.
> 
> Dan


Dan, you are a class act! Well done sir. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks Panther I appreciate it. I guess I wasn't searching the right terms on eBay. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Reinauer (Apr 16, 2016)

Regarding the Marx 494 0-2-0 locomotive, I have two of them and they do not have an E Unit. This locomotive either goes forward or backward; there is no neutral position. I hope this helps. My locomotive looks like the attached photograph.

Ron


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think the Marx e unit has no neutral like Lionel. As for why? I dont know. Cheaper? Or was it that there was no need as most of the marx operating stuff was strictly mechanical. You didn't need to park in on a track and use the track power to dump, or unload stuff. Just shut it off and use the mechanical spring unload on the cars itself. So its likely that your train has an e unit, just not one with three positions most likely the body was used for a number of years and could be found in many variations, even wind up.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Ron, I'm sure that loco has an "E" unit. I've not seen one without it.
Brubakes, did you get the brushes ?
Dan


----------



## Reinauer (Apr 16, 2016)

Panther said:


> Ron, I'm sure that loco has an "E" unit. I've not seen one without it.
> Brubakes, did you get the brushes ?
> Dan


Thank you, Panther. I think both you and SJM9911 are correct. I, too, think the locomotive has an E Unit, just not the type we are used to with Lionel. The Marx E Unit merely has a forward and a reverse; no neutral.

I have had one of the Marx 494 locomotives since the early 1950s when I was a child. Like many kids, my brother and I (davidone) crashed it up a lot and I got the great idea to take it apart and paint it! I purchased a Marx 494 train set in great condition about twenty years ago at a train meet because I liked the way it looked. When running, the locomotive has a nice headlight, red "smoke stack" and green marker lights. I have many fond memories of it as a child and run this set to this day.

Thanks to both of you for your remarks.

Ron


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

A lot of Lionel engines have forward/reverse units with no neutral also.


----------

